

Show HN: WHIDT, time tracking for Google Drive - nyddle
https://whathaveidone.today

======
sjs382
That avatar next to "Kate Klink" is actually Sarah Parmenter
([http://www.sazzy.co.uk/](http://www.sazzy.co.uk/))

~~~
nyddle
Ouch, inherited the section from Harp template

